
Show HN: My friend misspelled “which” command, so I created this script for him - shanielh
https://gist.github.com/shanielh/ca5ff87d7d7b43394224a34f0ee0d20f
======
VertexRed
This is fun gag to play. But something that would really awesome would be if
you could call your script if an unknown command is run and have the script
look for a command that's most similar to the misspelled one and ask if that's
what the use meant (or even auto run the corrected command).

~~~
Cpoll
Sounds exactly like this:
[https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck](https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck)

------
LukasP
Haha, nice! Which will be the next word that you will convert in something
funny?

How about: deer/dear or die/dye

:)

